# Busy busy day today



## stevebuk (7 Aug 2013)

Just about done all the orders up to date, need to get them done as i am away on a water colour painting course next week..


----------



## mac1012 (8 Aug 2013)

look very nice steve I like the butterfly , I just had an order for a couple of clocks with a bit of customising involved , one is doing a a camouflage colour for a boy I could do with your paint mixing skills !!

mark


----------



## richard56 (8 Aug 2013)

Very nice indeed.


----------



## stevebuk (8 Aug 2013)

mac1012":15dzjiux said:


> look very nice steve I like the butterfly , I just had an order for a couple of clocks with a bit of customising involved , one is doing a a camouflage colour for a boy I could do with your paint mixing skills !!
> 
> mark



All you need mark is to decide what colour green is your main colour then take some of that on one side and add white/yellow to lighten it or brown/blue to darken a bit and mix as you paint..

there, it easy..


----------



## ChrisR (8 Aug 2013)

Nice work Steve.

Could I ask what paint you use please.

Take care, enjoy your painting course.

Chris R.


----------



## stevebuk (8 Aug 2013)

ChrisR":37z4qjjl said:


> Nice work Steve.
> 
> Could I ask what paint you use please.
> 
> ...




Hi chris
i use decoart americana acrylic paint, first i seal them with a sealer, then i undercoat and finally the paint, love doing it..

The butterflies are just glue then glitter but very popular..

I paint loads of disney characters but i cant show them here because the royalty police are out in force when i do, but if you visit my facebook page you can see the stuff i do..

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Cabin-Cr ... 806?ref=hl


----------



## Graham Orm (8 Aug 2013)

Nice one Steve, very creative!! =D> =D>


----------



## Samfire (8 Aug 2013)

Nice work. Good luck with the watercolour painting, it should be very enjoyable.


----------



## ChrisR (8 Aug 2013)

Steve.

Many thanks for the paint info, I see that brand is available from Hobycraft, we have a store approx nine miles from us, so will have to plan an excursion one day, and have a look. That will be a major trip out for me. 8-[ 

Had a look on your Facebook, some nice work.

Take care.

Chris R.


----------



## boysie39 (9 Aug 2013)

Great work Steve , you really have a style of your own .Always a pleasure to view your work .

God Bless ,


----------



## nadnerb (9 Aug 2013)

anyone ever says that scrolling isn't " ART", just show them Steve's work


----------



## stevebuk (9 Aug 2013)

Thanks guys i really appreciate it, just been asked about making a left handed guitar 10 inch long and painted, hmmm maybe jimmy hendrix fan..


----------



## journeyman (11 Aug 2013)

Nice work Steve. Like the finish and the glitter butterflies. I did some pencil holders a while back along the same lines. Next time I do some I may put some "extras" such as your butterflies on them. They really make them more personal. Thanks for showing us.
Mick


----------



## stevebuk (11 Aug 2013)

journeyman":3t3vyfil said:


> Nice work Steve. Like the finish and the glitter butterflies. I did some pencil holders a while back along the same lines. Next time I do some I may put some "extras" such as your butterflies on them. They really make them more personal. Thanks for showing us.
> Mick




Thanks Mick
would really like to see the pencil holders as i am currently trying to think of new items to cut for my cabinet at work, and as christmas is approaching too..


----------



## journeyman (12 Aug 2013)

Steve I will dig out the pictures I took. They are on another laptop, but I should be able to get them today.
Mick


----------



## journeyman (12 Aug 2013)

Here are the pics Steve, I hope they upload OK. Sorry about the quality but I'm no photographer.
The main lettering is made from 1 1/2" pine with the holder made seperately and glued on the back. I think the font I used was Cooper Black. The letters are about 4" high. The bottom of the letters were carved into the wood with a dremel rotary carver bit. Hope this is of use.
Mick


----------



## stevebuk (12 Aug 2013)

i love the finish on the pine mick and i have a dremel tool, i may just drag it out one of these days, thank you for showing them..


----------



## journeyman (12 Aug 2013)

No problem Steve. Glad you got me to dig the photo's out, now Ive seen them again I may do some more.
Mick


----------



## martinka (12 Aug 2013)

Some lovely work there from both of you. I wish I could get around to actually finishing stuff off, but once I have cut it I tend to lose interest. Good job I'm not trying to sell anything. 
Martin.


----------



## stevebuk (12 Aug 2013)

i think your type of cutting martin is the greater discipline, i couldn't cut out portraits or anything like that (although i have) its just too boring for me although i do like the challenge and i think things like your whitby bus are time well spent, just not by me..lol


Mick, did you make a mark where you wanted the cutting bit to be, i would be a bit weary of going off line and ruining the cutting..
(if i dont reply for a while i have gone away on my painting holiday and not sure if i can get the forums on my phone)


----------



## martinka (13 Aug 2013)

Steve, have you seen the revolver and holster cut by Charles Dearing, on Steve Good's forum? Absolutely stunning work, and not something I would ever want to attempt if only to save me from having a heart attack. 

http://s206.photobucket.com/user/artistic_cowboy30/media/1_zps333f0289.jpg.html


----------



## journeyman (13 Aug 2013)

Steve. I make a pattern which I print out and stick to the wood. After cutting with the scroll saw I leave it on and carve through the pattern to give me a line to work to.
Martin. I occasionally do some portrait and fretwork cutting. I agree, finishing can be a real pain after all the intricate work is finished. In general, if I am putting something under glass, I don't apply a finish at all if its done on good quality ply (birch). If I do apply a finish it's usually a light coat of finishing oil.
Mick


----------

